# Drop bars on my mtn bike?



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

So I have an old mtn bike that I converted to single speed and use solely for running errands and hauling around the kids. It works good enough as is, but I want to put on drop bars to make it a bit more comfortable. I have one question though.

The bike currently has V brakes on it. Is there any problem with compatability with road brake levers & the V brakes? I came across some info last night that made it sound like there could be.

Can anyone either confirm or deny that? I'm hoping it's not an issue. I'm hoping to just be able to pick up a set of bars & brake levers from the LBS's parts bin and get this thing set up before the weekend.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

seemana said:


> So I have an old mtn bike that I converted to single speed and use solely for running errands and hauling around the kids. It works good enough as is, but I want to put on drop bars to make it a bit more comfortable. I have one question though.
> 
> The bike currently has V brakes on it. Is there any problem with compatability with road brake levers & the V brakes? I came across some info last night that made it sound like there could be.
> 
> Can anyone either confirm or deny that? I'm hoping it's not an issue. I'm hoping to just be able to pick up a set of bars & brake levers from the LBS's parts bin and get this thing set up before the weekend.


Standard road levers don't work with V-brakes, but there are road levers you can get that are designed to work with V-brakes.

Otherwise, you'll either need travel agents to make a standard road lever work, or a set of cantilever brakes, which work fine with regular road levers.

Whichever way you go, you're talking between 20-40 bucks for new parts.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Tetkro makes road levers that are V-brake compatible. As Buck said, they are cheap...


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I found what I need online, now it's just a matter of finding out if my LBS has either the levers or travel agents in stock. I'm hoping for the levers. 

Thanks again!


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

Not a single bike shop in my area has the levers...one does have travel agents though. I'm going to pick those up tonight. I'll post up pics of the switch when it's done. Looks like I have a fun evening ahead of me! 

Any tips on setting up the travel agents? I've read some posts that say they can be a bit tricky.


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm definitely looking forward to some pics. The ancient Suntour drivetrain on my mountain bike is on its last leg and I was planning on converting to a single speed as well with the narrowest mtn bike slicks and also possibly drop bars.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

monster cross... you'll prob want a taller dirt-drop style stem, too


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

I should've started working on the bike earlier last night. Got into it and realized I didn't have any extra housing laying around (I'd put money on my 3 year old swiping it, everything's a toy to him). I did ride around the neighborhood a little with everything but the brakes put on...this is going to be awesome. So much more comfortable. I'm picking up housing today and will finish it tonight. Pics to come...


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

The bike is not too long for you with the drop bar reach?


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

perttime said:


> The bike is not too long for you with the drop bar reach?



No...in fact, that was one of the things that prompted me to do this switch. When I switched this bike over to single speed, I also switched out the threaded fork/headset for a threadless combo. When I did that, I slapped on an old stem I had laying around and it just never quite fit right...the stem was a little short. So the drop bars give me a little extra reach and much more comfortable hand positions. I'm looking forward to riding this bike a lot more now.


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

*Picture*

So I got the cables routed last night and the travel agents setup. Here's what the bike looked like in it's original form: http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?ItemID=67492&Type=bike

Here's what it looks like now:

View attachment 212285



Besides it looking good, it's so much more comfortable. I should get a good ride in tomorrow with the kids, weather permitting.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

seemana said:


> No...in fact, that was one of the things that prompted me to do this switch. When I switched this bike over to single speed, I also switched out the threaded fork/headset for a threadless combo. When I did that, I slapped on an old stem I had laying around and it just never quite fit right...the stem was a little short. So the drop bars give me a little extra reach and much more comfortable hand positions. I'm looking forward to riding this bike a lot more now.


Cool. This is what I want to do to an old trek. What threadless fork headset combo did you use?


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

eyezlee said:


> Cool. This is what I want to do to an old trek. What threadless fork headset combo did you use?



I'm cheap, so this won't be a real exciting answer. The headset is Cane Creek. Can't remember the model...I think I paid something like $25 for it. Now the fork, that's off a Raleigh. I pulled it from the LBS's parts bin in the basement....$10.

Like I said, I'm cheap, but in a moment of weakness, I sprung for a powdercoating job on the whole thing last winter. If I wouldn't have done that, it would really look like the Frankenbike it is.

I love it though. I took my daughter on a 10 mile trail-a-bike ride with it today. It handles great and is so much more comfortable than it was with the riser bars that were on it previously.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice work giving an old bike a new life! Enjoy.


----------



## rc51kid (Nov 8, 2010)

seemana said:


> So I got the cables routed last night and the travel agents setup. Here's what the bike looked like in it's original form: http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?ItemID=67492&Type=bike
> 
> Here's what it looks like now:
> 
> ...


i will try to poast some pics of the build i am doing now. it is almost exactly the same. Old trek 820 frame, black paint, drop bars. I am going to run Sora 2x8 and cantis on it. Mostly it will be for commuting but maybe a short local tri race or two. it wont be great for Tri racing but better than a MTB.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

I just completed a conversion of my hardtail mtb to a rigid hybrid and now with drop bars.

I am using Sora brifters and they work fine with my front Hayes disc brake and rear V-brake. It needs some fine tuning. But they grab nice. No discernible rim rub. The lever travel is quite good actually.










My only real challenge is the mtb FD that didn;t want to play nice with the brifter. So I ended using an existing old road-type FD.

Really liking this converted set up. I use it as my main commuting bike. It's hardy thanks to the frame and rims, yet can be quick. The drops allow me to tuck in to fight head wind. It's more akin to a CX/Touring bike set up now especially it is running 48/38/28 front.


----------

